# Prozac



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Hey there chaps and chapettes,

I've finally been seen by the mental health team *whoop* and I can apparently take Prozac whilst trying for a baby/pregnant.

Just wondering if anyone has anything good or bad to say about this medication? I know it's probably all been said before but I'm feeling lazy and can't be bothered with trawling :lol:

Thank you all.

Loves x


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

*storms off*

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## xileblack (Sep 4, 2007)

i tried prozac and it did nothing for me.. it didn't make it worse and it didn't make it better .. some people respond differently to it though


----------

